# Baker21 & dooka 'Double D' vs Mercedes C250 Coupe AMG Sport....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope your keeping well...........:wave:

So, for those of you that aren't aware the Skoda is up for sale and hopefully moving on and for anyone that is interested the details can be found here:

http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topi...t-fives-tints-sat-nav-bi-xenons/#entry3262482

In the mean time my 'replacement' has arrived and I needed to get it all protected 'dooka' style 

How better to complete a 'New Car Detail' than to pop back to my second home and team up with Rob to sort out the new motor, so after a trip up north I arrived at dooka HQ with the car looking as follows:























The car has only just clocked over 1k in terms of miles and has only been washed a few times but we weren't expecting anything too troublesome with the detail, so with the sun beating down we got cracking.........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

As always I was keen to get the wheels off and get them sealed up, so no messing here, it was time to get the car in the air:





Arches weren't showing much sign of dirt:





Each wheel was laid out on a Planet Polish RiMat:







While I tackled the wheels Rob got cracking with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush on all the shuts:







Meanwhile, after some Megs APC, dooka Woolie Wheel Mitt, Iron-X and AS Tardis the wheels looked as follows:





I then decided to seal up the wheels with some G-Techniq C5:



Rob meanwhile was rinsing the car down:





Each wheel was then put back on and 'bagged':



Time to get the front in the air:'





Next two onto the RiMats:



Rob then foamed the car:



Iron-X was doing it's thing on the wheels in the meantime:



Rinsed and dried:







G-Techniq C5 applied:





Wheels put back on, torqued up and bagged:



We then washed the car using the 2BM and ofcourse the dooka Woolie Pad Pose:



The car was then rinsed and with things hotting up we went around the car claying both the paintwork and windows:



Rob was happy with this new stickers:



The car was then rinsed and moved inside where it was dried with some CG Wooly Mammouth Drying Towels:



Now while this may be a C250, I am not a fan of all the badges on the rear end so I decided to remove them - Before:



During:









This was the best we could manage between us:



Then after some AS Tardis and some machining with Megs 205 on a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad - After:



Looking much better IMO and the 'Quality Inspector' also agreed:



Rob and I then went around the whole car with the rotaries using Megs 205 and a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad removing some wash marks when the car had been picked up from new and adding some gloss to the paintwork:





Some spot pad action:



Followed by some big pad action:



















The prep of the car was in good shape and apart from the collection wash, which had induced some marring there was little to show in terms of correction, very little visible.

Following on from the machining the engine bay was given a wipe-down with some 'test products':




G-Techniq T1 was applied to the tyres:



G-Techniq M1 on the exhaust - Before:



After:





G-Techniq G3 on the windows:



A quick sticker removal on the driver's door - Before:



After:



Followed by a dooka sticker on the windscreen:



The car was then dusted down with a dooka Duster:



Due to time restraints and my personal preference we decided to apply G-Techniq C2 v3:



Finally after a quick once over on the interior with George....


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results:*

*Inside:*



















































*Outside:*





Rob checking our work:

























Then after the drive home back with the Skoda:



Massive thanks as always goes to Rob for his help, chat, the use of the unit and some 'detailing anthems'........

I have a few details to write up so these will follow over the next few weeks but as always comments good or bad are welcome.....


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Been a while since the last write up so good to see a Double D thread.

Very nice work guys enjoyed the write up and lovely finish on the merc


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice work Simon / Rob... top job as ever

You will be sad to see the Skoda go mate..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good...

hope the new car works as well as the old one...

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work lads looks awesome now :thumb:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Top job and a lovely motor! Enjoy mate...

Cheers,
Ste.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work chaps, good write up.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

great work guys.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi 

Thank you for the write up that is the exact same colour and model as we are looking at when the BMW goes well I am the other half wants the SLK I might lose yet but how are you finding the car Thank you :thumb:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Cracking job Simon as usual
With Briskoda getting arsey about me posting my detailing threads...... I may be posting here in the future
Good luck selling the Superb
ChrisRs


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

superb work mates :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely work chaps! I really like the look of these motors, very nice indeed! Nice little upgrade from the Skoda too Simon, how are you finding it?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

snoopin said:


> Nice work Simon / Rob... top job as ever
> 
> You will be sad to see the Skoda go mate..


Indeed I will buddy so I intend to keep on using it until it finds a new home............:car:



The Cueball said:


> looking good...
> 
> hope the new car works as well as the old one...
> 
> :thumb:


More than likely won't get to find out buddy, not planning on doing as many miles in this one............:driver:



Goodfella36 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for the write up that is the exact same colour and model as we are looking at when the BMW goes well I am the other half wants the SLK I might lose yet but how are you finding the car Thank you :thumb:


It's a big step up from the Skoda and it's a very comfortable motor to drive.

The steering is brilliant, I love the seats and the COMMAND system is a must if you can spec it in what motor you intend to order. Also living out in the country on single track country lanes the swiveling Head lamps and Adaptive High Beam are also brilliant additions..........:thumb:

Overall I am pretty happy but when you do get back into the Skoda there is still something about it that makes me smille..........



robbo51 said:


> Cracking job Simon as usual
> With Briskoda getting arsey about me posting my detailing threads...... I may be posting here in the future
> Good luck selling the Superb
> ChrisRs


Sadly it's to be expected I am afraid Chris and I think you have done well enough to drag it out as long as you have, all I would say is, you may experience the same issues on here over time............



JBirchy said:


> Lovely work chaps! I really like the look of these motors, very nice indeed! Nice little upgrade from the Skoda too Simon, how are you finding it?


As above buddy, it's been a welcome change and when the Skoda finally goes I will be looking forward to maintaining this one.........:detailer:

Somehow at the moment it doesn't quite feel like it's mine, hopefully that will change over time, I guess it's because I have had the Skoda over 7 years..........:doublesho


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

A cracking and enjoyable as per usual..
Just a shame time was against us, other wise C1 and Exo would of been an awesome combo, next time hey..

And thank you for flying the flag Simon, been to long since I or we have posted a detail up ..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb: great work done..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dooka said:


> A cracking and enjoyable as per usual..
> Just a shame time was against us, other wise C1 and Exo would of been an awesome combo, next time hey..
> 
> And thank you for flying the flag Simon, been to long since I or we have posted a detail up ..


No worries buddy, I will put up some more stuff next week........:thumb:


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good work. Look forward using my wash pad!


Joe


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice work and write-up guys....and that'll be in better condition now than when it left the factory


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

looks crap, prefer the skoda......:lol:

only kidding mate, merc is a stunning beastie, its awesome to see great people doing well, you deserve it bud and i hope its a great motor for you.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

looking good lads 

callum


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks a great finish on the merc lad.
the skoda is looking real sweet on the wheels


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work gents!


----------



## hooley (Nov 10, 2010)

Class jobs on the new Merc, looking slick. Always love a double dooka write up.

Whoever buys the Skoda will be getting a well looked after car. I went past you on the M4 the last bank holiday monday and from behind the car had wicked low stance on the road. :thumb:

Any plans for the Merc?

Regards Hooley


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

Looks amazing =]
I also have a tenorite grey coupe, albeit the C220 sport plus and I love it. The colour is great, I havent had much chance to detail mine but hopefully I can make it look as good as yours does.
Have you noticed just how much brake dust the pads kick out? all I need to do is look at the brake pedal and my wheels are ruined, although that isn't helped by the black sport plus wheels =[


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

recarouk said:


> looks crap, prefer the skoda......:lol:
> 
> only kidding mate, merc is a stunning beastie, its awesome to see great people doing well, you deserve it bud and i hope its a great motor for you.


Your not the only one that has said that buddy on other forums :lol:

Appreciate your kind words and thanks for the post :thumb:



bazz said:


> looks a great finish on the merc lad.
> the skoda is looking real sweet on the wheels


Appreciate it, had a fair few different wheels on the Superb over the years but these I think suit it well :car:



hooley said:


> Class jobs on the new Merc, looking slick. Always love a double dooka write up.
> 
> Whoever buys the Skoda will be getting a well looked after car. I went past you on the M4 the last bank holiday monday and from behind the car had wicked low stance on the road. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Appreciate that Hooley and someone has put a deposit down on Saturday for the car, it's staying within the 'detailing' scene as a fellow detailer will be taking ownership very soon.

Need to get some rolling images of the car at some point, only ever seen the other half driving it on the move :driver:



TheTard said:


> Looks amazing =]
> I also have a tenorite grey coupe, albeit the C220 sport plus and I love it. The colour is great, I havent had much chance to detail mine but hopefully I can make it look as good as yours does.
> Have you noticed just how much brake dust the pads kick out? all I need to do is look at the brake pedal and my wheels are ruined, although that isn't helped by the black sport plus wheels =[


Nice motor and there isn't much between the 220 and 250 to be fair but it sounds like you have the black wheels that come with the AMG Sport Plus and I don't envy you for keeping on top of cleaning those 

I have noticed they generate a fair amount of dust and I am hoping that the application of C5 will make them a lot easier to maintain :detailer:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats looking a lot better. Smarted up to how it should look.

cracking work as usual coming out of that studio. Looking forward to many more.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic looking car mate, looks much cleaner without the badges.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great work on what is a very nice car.

Although some would say i'm biased.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Brigham1806 said:


> Great work on what is a very nice car.
> 
> Although some would say i'm biased.


Looks like you could well be 

What's yours?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

What a smashing looking car! Top work lads


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Great work as usual, 

i have just got the same car, albeit in red and the c220 opposed to the c250.
Have you noticed the MPG improve as you get more miles on it?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

grant motox said:


> Great work as usual,
> 
> i have just got the same car, albeit in red and the c220 opposed to the c250.
> Have you noticed the MPG improve as you get more miles on it?


Thanks and I have only just clocked over 1k at the moment but I have not seen much of an improvement, you?

I am a little concerned that the MPG may not be as good as I previously thought but I guess time will tell...........:driver:

How many miles does your have on it and what MPG are you getting?


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Baker21 said:


> Looks like you could well be
> 
> What's yours?


Mines an AMG Sport Plus saloon, only the 220 but it's an auto.

Was heavily put off by the dealers when I suggested manual.

To be fair I like it. Had it 9 months now and when running on V power it avgs about 62.6 to the gallon!!

Nice motor and I'm sure it will serve you well!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Brigham1806 said:


> Mines an AMG Sport Plus saloon, only the 220 but it's an auto.
> 
> Was heavily put off by the dealers when I suggested manual.
> 
> ...


Impressive MPG then and I had similar people try to put me off the manual but I stuck with it and to be honest I am happy with it.

I may well change to an Auto next time but we will see.

Happy motoring.............:driver:


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks and I have only just clocked over 1k at the moment but I have not seen much of an improvement, you?
> 
> I am a little concerned that the MPG may not be as good as I previously thought but I guess time will tell...........:driver:
> 
> How many miles does your have on it and what MPG are you getting?


Around town i'm getting 30-35mpg... 
On a motorway run its getting 45-50mpg. 
Only got 300miles on it so far as its less than a week old.

Already ordered a AMG C63 style front grill


----------



## T.C.D. (Jun 19, 2013)

Very nice motor, it looks spot on now


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice detail,
Has the caddy van gone now?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mk2jon said:


> Very nice detail,
> Has the caddy van gone now?


Nope, the Van is Robs, the Merc is mine 

The van is currently under going a makeover and I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Nope, the Van is Robs, the Merc is mine
> 
> The van is currently under going a makeover and I can't wait to see it finished


Ok thanks,would like to see that myself :thumb:


----------

